# Case for ipad2



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm looking to get a case for my ipad2. Any suggestions. I was looking on Amazon, but not sure what to get.

Thanks


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally I like my Oberon the best when I take the ipad out of the house. It offers the best protection.  Regardless what Oberon says the ipad 1 case fits the ipad 2. The only major difference is the lack of a hole for the camera. I found my Oberon case here on Kindleboards.  I also have an M-edge case which I used prior to the Oberon.  If I am going to a meeting then I use the M-edge portfolio. I know I have too many  

When the ipad is at home, I have a clear plastic type case for the back and a smart cover for the front. Normally it just rests on a wedge pad with a screen protector on it and the plastic backing.  See the Wedgepad discussion for the link to their website.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi, I ordered the Medge, go cover. It looks like it will be a nice one, I hope.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I fell in love with *Vaja Cases* a year ago, and just ordered the Libretto. http://www.vajacases.com/

I had an *Oberon* for my first iPad, however it weighs 15oz. and I carry my iPad everywhere, so it wasn't practical, but if weight isn't an issue, I highly recommend them; their quality and Customer Service are stellar. Plus they are a small California family-owned company.

I also like the look of the InCase Magazine Jacket; it comes in black or cornflower blue.

The ion CarbonCover looks sleek and protective, and if you already have a Smart Cover, and just need a back, I liked the Enki Genius Case, and it comes in different colors.

Hope this helps, I'd love to know what you decide on getting.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> Personally I like my Oberon the best when I take the ipad out of the house. It offers the best protection. Regardless what Oberon says the ipad 1 case fits the ipad 2. The only major difference is the lack of a hole for the camera. I found my Oberon case here on Kindleboards. I also have an M-edge case which I used prior to the Oberon. If I am going to a meeting then I use the M-edge portfolio. I know I have too many
> 
> When the ipad is at home, I have a clear plastic type case for the back and a smart cover for the front. Normally it just rests on a wedge pad with a screen protector on it and the plastic backing. See the Wedgepad discussion for the link to their website.


I'm thinking of getting the clear plastic for the back of my ipad. Where did you get it?
Thanks


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

They are available on both ebay and Amazon.  I have one on order from an amazon seller, that is designed to work with the smart cover.  Just copy this and do a search. " Black Smart Cover Companion Compatible TPU Skin Flexible Hard Gel Case Cover for Apple iPad 2 16GB 32GB 64GB WiFi Verizon AT&T"  By the way I didn't pay $45 for it, I got one of the $15. It does come in clear.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I went through a couple of cases before settling on the Switcheasy Canvas. It offers complete protection (including the headset jack and dock connector), numerous landscape stand positions, and supports sleep/wake via the magnets.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleChickie posted this in the iPad news thread, it might be of interest:



KindleChickie said:


> Incase has a new cover for the iPad 2 with Andy Warhols banana design. Looks great, I am sorely tempted.
> 
> http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/CL57725


Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Question for geko29: I've also been considering getting the Switcheasy canvas case. The one thing I can't seem to find a straightforward answer to, even in the video reviews, is how the typing position works. If you already have the case, or after you get it, perhaps you could comment on this. I'm just trying to figure out whether it's a big deal to put it into the typing position (which is apparently done differently from the  other positions) or really a non-issue.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/CL57725

I am really wanting one of these Warhol banana cases from Incase.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> Question for geko29: I've also been considering getting the Switcheasy canvas case. The one thing I can't seem to find a straightforward answer to, even in the video reviews, is how the typing position works. If you already have the case, or after you get it, perhaps you could comment on this. I'm just trying to figure out whether it's a big deal to put it into the typing position (which is apparently done differently from the other positions) or really a non-issue.


I'm not much of a typer on the iPad, but I just fiddled with it a bit, and the first configuration that seems like it would work well is to release the velcro like you were going to put it into stand mode, but then tuck the latch end of the cover into the space between the velcro (so between the free half of the case and the polycarbonate shell). Gives a nice low angle that seems pretty stable, with only the outside touching the surface so you don't pick up crumbs and stuff on the liner.

I think there's another method that involves having the liner on the outside, but from just my brief experiment, I couldn't find it.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> the first configuration that seems like it would work well is to release the velcro like you were going to put it into stand mode, but then tuck the latch end of the cover into the space between the velcro (so between the free half of the case and the polycarbonate shell).


Thanks for your response. It sounds like there is at least some way to set it up for typing. I'm not even sure how much typing I'll be doing, and right now I've been doing some without any case at all, so maybe this is no big deal anyway. I've pretty much decided to order the case this weekend, so hopefully I can shortly see for myself.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I fell in love with *Vaja Cases* a year ago, and just ordered the Libretto. http://www.vajacases.com/
> 
> I had an *Oberon* for my first iPad, however it weighs 15oz. and I carry my iPad everywhere, so it wasn't practical, but if weight isn't an issue, I highly recommend them; their quality and Customer Service are stellar. Plus they are a small California family-owned company.
> 
> ...


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

I have the black InCase and I love it: http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/magazine-jacket-cl57941/2/


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Zagg Folio case?  It's the all in one keyboard/cover. It looks interesting, covers back and front.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Just saw the cutest set of cover and earbuds on Juicy. I love that the cover has a notebook and pen inside.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Found another case/sleeve that looks neat. It is the Grid it by Cocoon. I have one for my Macbook Air Here is the link

http://www.cocooninnovations.com/product_info.php?cat_id=72&product_id=228


----------

